# Who produces the Festool Syslite?



## napfkuchen (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone seen the new Festool Syslite, yet?
Being a little pricey, I was wondering if anyone knows who originally makes it. 
Is it a real Fes-tool? 
Is there anything comparable on the market?

Cheers
Guido


----------



## mtnkid85 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, bumping this old thread. Just got to play with this little guy, very nice build quality. 
Came here looking for any more info on it, anyone know what LEDs they are using?

Really interested in this light, but I feel like it could be brighter. Perhaps heat sinking is the main holdback?


----------

